# Are Tomatoes safe to feed to my roach colonies?



## 3v15c3r8 (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi everyone and sorry if this is a stupid question, but I was wondering if tomatoes are a safe alternative to feed to my Dubia and Lateralis colonies. I have been giving them grapes, oranges, apples, etc. and I'm running low at the moment. Thanks in advance!


----------



## wraith (Jun 6, 2010)

I've fed them to my colonies with no problems. One thing you need to be careful of is they mold really fast though.


----------



## photobuggirl (Jun 6, 2010)

I've also fed them tomatoes, but they didn't seem to like them as much as other fruits I've tried.  

There weren't any problems after I'd fed both my dubia and lateralis colonies tomato.


----------



## arachnochicken (Jun 6, 2010)

*tomato*

As Wraith said they will mold very quickly so I "mostly" try to stay away from them but do give it to them every once in a while .(usually if I have to many for myself) What I will do if I give them any is feed them at night and take out any left over first thing in the morning . Oh and you might not want to sit them on anything made of cardboard or paper , it soaks up the juice and starts to mold , found that out the hard way . :wall:


----------



## lgarruda (Jun 6, 2010)

My roaches (G. portentosa, B. discoidales, N. cinerea) really love tomatoes. I give them organic ones, since these fruits are usually cultivated with a lot of pesticides. They really mold easily, so if they don`t eat in one day, throw out the rest.


----------

